# pierre-feuille-ciseaux / feuille-caillou-ciseaux - ordre des mots



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Dans ce jeu d'enfants, quel est l'ordre exact des mots ? :

Feuille-ciseaux-pierre
Pierre-feuille-ciseaux
ciseaux-feuille-pierre

En plus, il faut dire "papier ou feuille" ? quel verbe faut-il utiliser pour celui-ci ? je joue ou fais aux / des feuille-ciseaux-Pierre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## OLN

Bonjour IMANKBARI

C'est pierre-feuille-ciseaux en France, apparemment.
Le jeu a même sa page sur Wikipedia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre-feuille-ciseaux, avec des variantes d'appellation. 

On dit _jouer *à* pierre-feuille-ciseaux_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Voilà une réponse parfaite ! 
Merci beaucoup OLN.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> avec des variantes d'appellation


Chez moi, on appelle ça _feuille-*caillou*-ciseaux_…


----------



## newg

Chez moi, c'est comme chez OLN. 

*pierre-feuille-ciseaux*(-puits)


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Chez moi, on appelle ça _feuille-*caillou*-ciseaux_…


Je crois que ça figure parmi les multiples variantes dans l'article de Wikipedia, avec la mention "en Suisse". 

À vrai dire, je suis sans opinion ni préférence (on n'y joue pas trop dans mon entourage). Chacun peut rajouter des versions à la liste, alors comme il manque le farsi, IMANKBARI voudra peut-être y contribuer.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à tous ! 
Selon vos versions, ce qui est sûr c'est que le mot "ciseaux" est toujours le dernier mot !


OLN said:


> Chacun peut rajouter des versions à la liste, alors comme il manque le farsi, IMANKBARI voudra peut-être y contribuer.



En persan, on dit, Pierre-Feuille-ciseaux.


----------



## OLN

Je voulais dire : contribuer en version originale, puisque la page est multilingue.


----------



## Alsako

J'ai toujours entendu : "*papier*-caillou-ciseaux"


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Je crois que ça figure parmi les multiples variantes dans l'article de Wikipedia, avec la mention "en Suisse".


Oui, mais dans le Wiki, ils parlent également de _marteau_ pour la Suisse alors que je n'ai encore jamais entendu ce terme pour parler de ce jeu… Peut-être est-il employé dans certains cantons reculés…


----------



## Nicomon

Et je confirme qu'au Québec, c'est _roche, papier, ciseaux... _dans cet ordre, comme il est écrit dans le Wiki. 

Les ciseaux coupent le papier, le papier enveloppe la roche et la roche casse les ciseaux.


----------



## Comtois

Nicomon said:


> Et je co0nfirme qu'au Québec, c'est  _roche, papier, ciseaux... _dans cet ordre, comme il est écrit dans le Wiki.



Il me semble avoir déjà entendu « rocher, papier, ciseaux », ce qui me semble quand même... un peu gros !


----------



## Nicomon

Ben c'est peut-être parce qu'on juge qu'un caillou ne serait pas assez gros pour casser les ciseaux.  

Plus sérieusement, et copié d'Antidote sous « roche » : 





> QUÉBEC, ACADIE, FAMILIER – Caillou, pierre. Tirer, lancer des roches.


----------



## Nicomon

Il est trop tard pour ajouter une ligne à mon dernier post.  

Je viens de remarquer que Comtois a écrit « roche*r *» et non « roche », comme j'avais d'abord lu.

En effet... c'est un peu pas mal gros.


----------



## snarkhunter

Par ailleurs, ce jeu est parfois aussi présenté sous le nom de "chifoumi" (tiré des termes japonais dont il est dérivé), du fait de l'existence d'une variante portant ce nom.


----------



## tilt

C'est étonnant, personne n'a encore cité la formulation de rigueur autour de moi : _pierre-papier-ciseaux _! 

Je la pensais utilisée partout en France... Mais il est vrai que les médias utilisent plutôt le _chifoumi_ cité par SnarkHunter, ce qui facilite sans doute le développement de spécificités régionales.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Mais il est vrai que les médias utilisent plutôt le _chifoumi_ cité par SnarkHunter…


Vraiment ? Je dois bien avouer que je n'avais encore jamais entendu ce terme !


----------



## tilt

Quand je parle des médias, je veux dire surtout la télévision, dans les émissions pour la jeunesse, notamment.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ça n'intéresse personne, mais je pense être bien éduquée par les médias (ou pas. J'ai appris ça dans la cour de récré, pas à la télé je pense) parce qu'on disait par chez nous :
"*pierre-feuille-ciseaux*"
ou
"*chifoumi*", qu'on dit lorsqu'on a les mains derrière le dos et qui sert, de fait, à faire une sorte de compte à rebours.
D'ailleurs, "pierre-feuille-ciseaux" me semble "couler" plus facilement que "pierre-papier-ciseaux"


----------

